

Ask HN: Do you have an aversion to Silverlight web apps? - jonpaul

I'm very proficient with WPF and somewhat proficient with GWT (more with Ext GWT). I'm considering leveraging my skills in WPF to build some Silverlight web apps. I'm not a big fan of HTML/JS/CSS, as in, I don't feel that productive. I like GWT, but I still don't feel as productive as I would with Silverlight.<p>These apps may target the HN community, so I'm curious, do you have an aversion to using a Silverlight based app? If you do, would you reconsider if the app solves a problem that you have in a novel way?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
logic
Yes, but I'm an outlier: I'm a Linux desktop user.

(Moonlight has proven to be only moderately passable in my testing, and even
then, only in those cases where DRM wasn't a requirement.)

But speaking more generally: when I'm at the keyboard of a more popular
operating system, I have an aversion to websites that insist I install
something to make use of them aside from the web browser I'm already using
(and a very, very small selection of add-ons).

That's the bias you have to overcome to get my eyes on your web app. Whether
those eyes are useful to you is your call. :)

------
aphyr
Silverlight, for me, has been buggy, slow, and required frequent obtrusive
updates. Yes, I do have an aversion to using them.

------
An-dy
I have an aversion to microsoft products...period.

